# Problème de windows update sur disque externe



## Patmac (14 Juin 2020)

Bonsoir,

J'ai installé windows 10 sur un disque samsung T5 en usb 3 en utilisant le programme Rufus, windows fonctionne sans trop de problème toutefois lorsqu'il s'agit de mises à jour majeur comme la 19 09 windows update ne se fait pas j'aimerais savoir si par hasard l'un d'entre vous a rencontré ce problème et pourrait m'apporter une solution car çela fais un an que je cherche sans toutefois avoir un début de piste .Sachant que l’on ne peut pas utiliser windows10upgrade sur les disque usb


Deuxième question j’aimerais changer le nom de ce disque externe qui s’affiche au moment du choix du disque (avant le boot ) car après l’installation de windows le disque s’est appelé efi boot j’aimerait s’avoir s’il existe une méthode pour changer ce nom



MERCI d’avance


----------



## Locke (14 Juin 2020)

Patmac a dit:


> J'ai installé windows 10 sur un disque samsung T5 en usb 3 en utilisant le programme Rufus, windows fonctionne sans trop de problème toutefois lorsqu'il s'agit de mises à jour majeur comme la 19 09 windows update ne se fait pas j'aimerais savoir si par hasard l'un d'entre vous a rencontré ce problème et pourrait m'apporter une solution car çela fais un an que je cherche sans toutefois avoir un début de piste .Sachant que l’on ne peut pas utiliser windows10upgrade sur les disque usb


Un peu de lecture à partir de cette réponse #135. Autrement dit si Windows Update ne te propose rien, si tu tentes ou force une mise à jour, ce sera à tes risques et périls.


Patmac a dit:


> Deuxième question j’aimerais changer le nom de ce disque externe qui s’affiche au moment du choix du disque (avant le boot ) car après l’installation de windows le disque s’est appelé efi boot j’aimerait s’avoir s’il existe une méthode pour changer ce nom


C'est lié avec ton type d'installation, car tu n'es pas passé par Assistant Boot Camp. Il faudrait aller bidouiller dans un fichier de démarrage, mais je n'en vois pas l'utilité au risque de corrompre ledit boot de démarrage.


----------



## Patmac (15 Juin 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Un peu de lecture à partir de cette réponse #135. Autrement dit si Windows Update ne te propose rien, si tu tentes ou force une mise à jour, ce sera à tes risques et périls.
> 
> 
> C'est lié avec ton type d'installation, car tu n'es pas passé par Assistant Boot Camp. Il faudrait aller bidouiller dans un fichier de démarrage, mais je n'en vois pas l'utilité au risque de corrompre ledit boot de démarrage.



J'ai lu deux fois la réponse qui m'a été conseillé j'avais déjà lu ce message il y a quelques jours c'est d'ailleurs après avoir lu ce message que je me suis décidé à poser la question sur le forum soit je suis passé à côté de quelque chose et je m'en excuse soit comme je le pense il n'y a pas la solution que j'attendais car je n'ai rien trouvé qui me permet de mètre a jour  un Windows plus à jour que celle que j'ai installé sur mon disque dur externe alors oui je pourrais faire une installe complète de Windows en installant Windows en suivant la procédure indiquée mais j'avoue ne pas avoir envie de tout recommencer car après il faut que j'installe tous les programmes les fichiers etc.
N'y aurait-il pas une manière de faire croire à Windows que mon disque externe est un disque interne je pense que ça m'aiderait beaucoup ?

Non mais mon premier message je n'ai pas mentionné la machine que j'utilisais : il s'agit d'un MacBook Pro 15 de 2018
Merci d'avance pour vitre aide


----------



## Locke (15 Juin 2020)

Patmac a dit:


> N'y aurait-il pas une manière de faire croire à Windows que mon disque externe est un disque interne je pense que ça m'aiderait beaucoup ?


Non, aucune possibilité. En passant par Assistant Boot Camp celui-ci mémorise dans le EFI Boot qu'il y a une partition en interne dans un Mac.

Par contre, tu peux tenter quand même faire de faire la mise à jour à la seule condition d'avoir fait un clone ou utiliser la sauvegarde de Windows. Une fois récupérer le fichier *Win10_2004_French_x64.iso* tu le décomposes dans un dossier, puis tu fais un double-clic sur le fichier Setup.exe. Comme mentionné dans ma précédente réponse, ce sera à tes risques et périls.


----------



## Patmac (15 Juin 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Non, aucune possibilité. En passant par Assistant Boot Camp celui-ci mémorise dans le EFI Boot qu'il y a une partition en interne dans un Mac.
> 
> Par contre, tu peux tenter quand même faire de faire la mise à jour à la seule condition d'avoir fait un clone ou utiliser la sauvegarde de Windows. Une fois récupérer le fichier *Win10_2004_French_x64.iso* tu le décomposes dans un dossier, puis tu fais un double-clic sur le fichier Setup.exe. Comme mentionné dans ma précédente réponse, ce sera à tes risques et périls.



Tout d'abord merci a toi Locke de répondre aussi vite a mes messages  

cela ne fonctionne pas  cela m'envoie le message que lorsque que on utilise l'outil windows upgrade problème UEFI disque externe


----------



## Locke (15 Juin 2020)

Patmac a dit:


> cela ne fonctionne pas cela m'envoie le message que lorsque que on utilise l'outil windows upgrade problème UEFI disque externe


Sur le fond, ça ne m'étonne pas du tout, surtout en USB qui sera effectivement vu comme un support. Par contre, ce qui fonctionne très bien c'est depuis un boîtier Thunderbolt, eh oui ma version de Windows pour mon iMac est dans ce type de boîtier. Aucun souci, car cela fait référence à ma réponse #135. Je mentionne quelque part que depuis mon MBP qui possède un SSD en lieu et place du SuperDrive qu'il m'est impossible de faire la mise à jour. Du moins pour le moment je n'ai pas trouvé de solution.

Ce qui fonctionnera à coup sûr c'est de refaire une installation complète comme depuis cette méthode... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...Donc, pour le moment je n'en sais pas plus, mais Microsoft interdit l'installation sur des supports de type USB. Apple impose Assistant Boot Camp et impérativement dans une partition du disque dur interne, mais Microsoft ne propose rien.


----------



## Patmac (15 Juin 2020)

Merci Locke pour ton aide meme si mon problème n'a pas trouver de solution 

J'aimerais aborder un autre Probleme  concernant windows 

je voudrait reusir aa créer un clée bootable de windows 10 qui fonctionne avec mon Mac Pro (3.1) 2008
J'ai installer windows 10 sur cette machine en 2016 grâce a un DVD j'aimerais me passé de ce type du support

J'ai essayé avec l'assistant Boot Camp ( La clé a fonctionné sur mes deux MacBook 2008 et MacBook Pro 2018) mais pas sur Mac Pro 2008

Meme chose avec l'outil de Microsoft  j'ai essayé avec Rufus j'ai essayé avec Reffit  Ventoy aucune de ses solution ne fonctionne avec mon Mac Pro 

Quelqu'un a t'il une solution pour faire un crée qui fonctionne sur cette machine  ?


----------



## Locke (16 Juin 2020)

Patmac a dit:


> je voudrait reusir aa créer un clée bootable de windows 10 qui fonctionne avec mon Mac Pro (3.1) 2008


Créer sous macOS une clé USB d'installation de Windows 10 avec *UNetbootin* ne pose aucun souci et fonctionne très bien.


Patmac a dit:


> J'ai installer windows 10 sur cette machine en 2016 grâce a un DVD j'aimerais me passé de ce type du support





Patmac a dit:


> J'ai essayé avec l'assistant Boot Camp ( La clé a fonctionné sur mes deux MacBook 2008 et MacBook Pro 2018) mais pas sur Mac Pro 2008


Un Mac Pro est assez particulier de par le fait que l'on peut installer/utiliser plusieurs disques durs. Bien souvent Assistant Boot Camp perd la tête pour une installation et refuse en présence de plusieurs disques durs. A ce jour, pas de note technique d'Apple pour résoudre ce type de problème, du moins pour les Mac Pro.


Patmac a dit:


> Meme chose avec l'outil de Microsoft j'ai essayé avec Rufus j'ai essayé avec Reffit Ventoy aucune de ses solution ne fonctionne avec mon Mac Pro
> 
> Quelqu'un a t'il une solution pour faire un crée qui fonctionne sur cette machine ?


Si une clé USB d'installation de Windows est fonctionnel sur d'autres Mac, je me répète, avec un Mac Pro c'est un problème non résolu à ce jour. Si tu as un disque dur dédié pour Windows tu peux sans aucun problème utiliser cette méthode... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/

Désolé, mais Assistant Boot Camp est obstiné et ne changera jamais. Il souhaite par défaut faire l'installation dans le disque dur interne contenant la version de macOS en cours. De plus selon, l'ancienneté du Mac, il peut imposer l'utilisation d'une version de Windows depuis un DVD, de même qu'imposer une clé USB d'installation. Il y a des variantes, car maintenant depuis 2015, plus besoin de clé USB, on sélectionne le fichier .iso de Windows et Assistant Boot Camp stocke le tout dans un espace virtuel avant de donner la main à l'installateur de Windows.


----------



## Patmac (17 Juin 2020)

J'ai refait l'installation en 1909 une 1ere fois et le windows update me proposait la 20 04 que je n'ait pas mis a jour 
mon trackpad ne fonctionnait pas correctement  pas de deuxième bouton pas de défilement 
pas de touch Bar non plus

deuxième tentative plus de 20 04 proposé  et toujours les même problème 

je me doute que c'est pb de driver mais je n'arrive pas avoir ou son les driver du trackpad et Touch bar dans windows support 
merci de me sortir de la mouise car sans track pad et Touch Bar je suis fortement pénalisé


----------



## Locke (17 Juin 2020)

Désolé, mais n'ayant pas de Mac Pro je ne peux pas t'en dire plus pour savoir ce qu'il faudrait faire.


----------



## Patmac (17 Juin 2020)

en l'occurrence  l'installation que j'ai refait c'est sur Macbook Pro 2018


----------



## Locke (17 Juin 2020)

Patmac a dit:


> en l'occurrence l'installation que j'ai refait c'est sur Macbook Pro 2018


Avec ce MBP 2018 il n'y aucun problème. Depuis 2015, plus besoin de clé USB, on sélectionne le fichier .iso de Windows et Assistant Boot Camp stocke le tout dans un espace virtuel avant de donner la main à l'installateur de Windows. En fin d'installation de Windows qui démarrera automatiquement, le fichier Setup.exe s'exécutera lui aussi automatiquement avec ce type d'écran...




...indiquant que tous les pilotes/drivers ont été installés. Est-ce que ce fut le cas ? Lis les dernières lignes de la réponse #2, tu peux télécharger manuellement les pilotes/drivers correspondent à ton MBP 2018, tu stockes le dossier WindowsSupport dans une clé USB 3.0 formatée en FAT32 en Table de partition GUID. Dans ta session Windows, tu connectes la clé USB et tu exécutes le fichier Setup.exe qui se trouve dans le dossier WindowsSupport/BootCamp et vois ce qu'il se passe. Attention, il me semble que la ToucheBar pose un problème. Je n'ai pas cherché dans cette section, mais il me semble qu'un membre à pu faire quelque chose, mais sans aucune garantie.


----------



## Patmac (17 Juin 2020)

Sur mon Macbook Pro 2018 sous  Windows 10 en 1903 tout fonctionnait et maintenant sous 1909 comme je l'ai dit plus du tout de touch bar et track pad pas totalement fonctionnel et j'ai bien installer les driver


----------



## Locke (17 Juin 2020)

Patmac a dit:


> Sur mon Macbook Pro 2018 sous Windows 10 en 1903 tout fonctionnait et maintenant sous 1909 comme je l'ai dit plus du tout de touch bar et track pad pas totalement fonctionnel et j'ai bien installer les driver


Les versions 1903 et 1909 ne sont plus disponibles sur les serveurs de chez Microsoft, uniquement que la version 2004. Tu télécharges bien la version en 64 bits ?

Désolé, mais pour moi ça devient très confus, car...


Patmac a dit:


> J'ai essayé avec l'assistant Boot Camp ( La clé a fonctionné sur mes deux MacBook 2008 et MacBook Pro 2018) mais pas sur Mac Pro 2008
> 
> Meme chose avec l'outil de Microsoft j'ai essayé avec Rufus j'ai essayé avec Reffit Ventoy aucune de ses solution ne fonctionne avec mon Mac Pro


----------



## Patmac (17 Juin 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Les versions 1903 et 1909 ne sont plus disponibles sur les serveurs de chez Microsoft, uniquement que la version 2004. Tu télécharges bien la version en 64 bits ?
> 
> Désolé, mais pour moi ça devient très confus, car...



Je vais essayé d'être clair mon problème de base était que mon macbook pro 2018 ne me m'achetait  pas d'update disponible de windows 10  ( qui était installé sur un Samsung T5 EN EXTERNE la version était 1903 ) depuis je suis passer en 1909 grâce a un iso que j'avais mais le trackpad fonctionne mal ainsi que la touch bar pas du tout

J' ai fait également une autre question concernant  le fait que je n'arrivait  pas a créer une clé USB BOOTABLE qui puisse fonctionner sur mon MAC PRO 3 .1 de 2008 alors qu'elle fonctionnait sur mes deux autre Macbook Pro 2018  et 2010 ERREUR de ma part ce n'est pas un 2008


----------



## Locke (18 Juin 2020)

Patmac a dit:


> Je vais essayé d'être clair mon problème de base était que mon macbook pro 2018 ne me m'achetait pas d'update disponible de windows 10 ( qui était installé sur un Samsung T5 EN EXTERNE la version était 1903 ) depuis je suis passer en 1909 grâce a un iso que j'avais mais le trackpad fonctionne mal ainsi que la touch bar pas du tout


C'est un problème avec les pilotes/drivers de ta version d'Assistant Boot Camp, mais sur le fond ces pilotes/drivers sont liés matériellement parlant avec tout le contenu de la carte mère d'un Mac. Windows Update ne propose aucune mise à jour ? Si tu télécharges et lances depuis Windows le petit logiciel *Brigadier*, est-ce que cela s'arrange ?

Pour Brigadier, ce petit logiciel une fois exécuté détecte quelle est la version du Mac en cours et ouvrira une fenêtre de commande noire, dans celle-ci apparaîtra un listing de téléchargement des pilotes/drivers. On n'intervient a aucun moment, si le téléchargement réussi, le fichier Setup.exe se lancera automatiquement. Essaye cette possibilité.


Patmac a dit:


> J' ai fait également une autre question concernant le fait que je n'arrivait pas a créer une clé USB BOOTABLE qui puisse fonctionner sur mon MAC PRO 3 .1 de 2008 alors qu'elle fonctionnait sur mes deux autre Macbook Pro 2018 et 2010 ERREUR de ma part ce n'est pas un 2008


Une clé USB de Windows créée avec UNetbootin avec un Mac fonctionnera indifféremment avec un PC ou un Mac, par contre il faut impérativement sélectionner Table de partition GUID lors de son formatage. Si ta clé USB fonctionnait correctement sur tes autres Mac, c'est ta version d'Assistant Boot Camp dans le Mac Pro qui est le problème.

Comme mentionné, Assistant Boot Camp est entêté et refusera de faire une installation dans un Mac Pro s'il détecte d'autres partitions ou disques durs. Il faut fouiner dans cette section, car il y a des membres possesseurs de Mac Pro qui ont eu ce type de mésaventure, mais tout n'a pas été résolu. Un Mac Pro de 2008 a une très vieille carte mère et ne pas réagir totalement au contenu d'Assistant Boot Camp à 100%. Il me semble aussi qu'il faille flasher ton Mac Pro, car 3.1 c'est très vieux.


----------



## Patmac (18 Juin 2020)

salut 
je vais faire une pose dans l'installation de windows 10 sur le samsung T5 pour l'instant car je me suis un peu énervé déçu 
je ne connais pas Brigadier merci pour l'info


----------



## Patmac (6 Juillet 2020)

Salut à tous j'ai fait une nouvelle installe ce week-end de Windows 10 en version 10 09 en utilisant le logiciel refus Windows update et Boot Camp compris la seule chose que j'ai changé par rapport à l'installation précédente ou le Trackpad et le clavier ne fonctionnait plus correctement, j'ai tout simplement désactiver le wi-fi et débrancher le câble Ethernet pendant tout le processus d'installation


----------

